# What do you have to talk about?



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

That's a stupid question... I'm just wondering how you're supposed to talk and what about? I have my first therapy session tomorrow morning and I'm stressing out! The person I have the session with is a student still and she was one of the counsilors in a group therapy a took that's over now. So she obviously noticed I have issues and signed me up for one on one. I'm really really really nervous, because I feel like it's a very different situation than I'm used to seing her in because in group therapy... well i think anyway it's not as completely open and I could be ambiguous.​


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

You could make up a little list with good and bad things that've been happening in your life the last couple of days/weeks and talk about some or all of them.
My therapist always starts with a "So how are you?". Mine's pretty free concerning topics of discussion.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Not really a stupid question for me. I would sometimes wonder too what to say, as I could end up sitting in front of the person I actually wanted to open up to like a counselor, and just left with a blank mind with that counselor waiting for me to speak up.

But maybe you can just say what has been making you feel bad/good lately, the reasons why you feel that way. it could be a good start.


----------



## compulsive dreamer (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't think you should think about what to talk... I mean, if she's good at what she's studying, maybe she won't make you only talk but try to "take what she needs to help you" out of you, i don't know how to say it :S well, i have never actually gone to a therapist or something like that 'cause i know i'd have the same problem that's stressing you right now :S maybe u could tell us how it went? >__<


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

Firstly, try not to stress out too much. When it comes down to it, she's there to help you, and it doesn't matter what you say or not...she'll still be there to help you.

Think about everything that you've liked and not liked about the last week...I usually start there.

How has your mood been lately? Do you know why?

Did you challenge yourself to do anything uncomfortable (other than going to see a therapist)?

Did anything happen that made you really happy?

Did you disappoint yourself at all? What'd you do (or not do)?

Also, because it's your first time, you can expect to talk about what you want from her (ie, why you're going to talk to her). You may also fill out a "diagnostics" test, where you fill out what common problems you've got, and maybe a brief background.

A good therapist will be able to spark your ideas and keep you talking, while guiding you in a helpful direction.

Try to not be afraid to open up (I know it's hard at first), because she's there to help, and she's probably heard worse than what you've got to say. When it comes down to it, you can say just about what ever you like.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I think I'm mostly stressed because the clinic's not for sa it's for eating problems but they tie quite closely for me.

Lol the first thing she said was it's a bit weird because I already know you but...


----------

